# Tipping over the Water Bowls...



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Charlies got into the habit of knocking over the water bowls, and usually when were not in or in bed. So both him and Alfie have to go without water till we either get back or get up in the morning....

Has anyone had any experience of there cats doing this? Anyone have any ideas on how to get him out of doing it, or is it something that will come as he grows up.

Feel sorry for Alfie, found him with his head in the toilet getting a drink one morning because Charlie had knocked the bowls over, and they had nothing all night.... Silly Charlie!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if they do them for cats but for dogs they do water bowls that fit into a stand. If you can get one for a small dog (If they dont do them specifically for cats) maybe it would be low enough for a cat. Just an idea dont know if any help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

We don't use water bowls no more! we use buckets! they seem to work great for us but cannot think they would work with cats - whatabout a water fountain?


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! I think they do stands small enough for cats. So will investigate that. Just dont know how much more water the carpet can take. lol!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko does this sometimes,I have bought him a non tip bowl,(see link ) or you could try the heavy ceramic bowl ,perhaps a small dog one may be better. Ceramic Cat Bowl by Mason Cash | Pets at Home Stainless Steel Non-Tip Cat Bowl by Rayware | Pets at Home


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

I had the same problem with my two cats. I bought a big heavy ceramic bowl (dogs bowl) and they have never knocked it. I also have a water fountain which works a treat! They love it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I have discovered that my manky kitties like to drink from the mugs of water I sit on the storage heaters to keep the air moist, so maybe dot a few mugs of water about for them  and of course the mug water is stale tap water as opposed to the fresh changed daily brita filtered water in their bowl


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I have discovered that my manky kitties like to drink from the mugs of water I sit on the storage heaters to keep the air moist, so maybe dot a few mugs of water about for them  and of course the mug water is stale tap water as opposed to the fresh changed daily brita filtered water in their bowl


:thumbup::thumbup:Classy Kitties:thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Why not put a bowl in the sink overnight, so they don't have none at all.


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Think its going to be a non tip bowl..... Looks the best option!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

I use a dog stand for my cats and they can reach it easily on the lowest bit


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

WE BOUGHt some rubber mates and im going to get some heavir bowls as all mine keep pulling them over  very annoying!

also dont let them drink outa the loo!!  chemicals!!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

My cats do this too. But he can't tip over the cat mate fountain. Plus I think he finds the running water entertaining enough without tipping it.

He does like to drop things in it as his new sabotage technique


----------



## Antw23uk (Jun 9, 2009)

When i walked in last night and picked the kitten up he was soaking wet .. walked into the kitchen and he had been jumping in and out of the cat mate water fountain  there was water everywhere. Quickly discovered a cat bscuit had gone into it and he was trying his best to get it out 

Go for a large ceramic dog bowl so its too heavy to knock over :thumbup:


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

i sympathise!

Poppy is reeeeeeally bad at doing this! 

we originally had a plastic water bowl - no good tips straight over, so got a small ceramic bowl - no good she can still tip it, so use a bloody great pyrex dish and now instead of tipping it, she plays in it


----------



## 3cats (Nov 28, 2010)

LittleAlfie said:


> Charlies got into the habit of knocking over the water bowls, and usually when were not in or in bed. So both him and Alfie have to go without water till we either get back or get up in the morning....
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of there cats doing this? Anyone have any ideas on how to get him out of doing it, or is it something that will come as he grows up.
> 
> Feel sorry for Alfie, found him with his head in the toilet getting a drink one morning because Charlie had knocked the bowls over, and they had nothing all night.... Silly Charlie!!!


Mine does this!! I have 3 cats, 2 toms, one female and its only the female that does it. Ever since she was a kitten she would always have her paws in the bowl as she drank but now she always tips it over. Lol, strange huh


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

iev just bought these they are a god send!!! well worth it and NO MORE TIPPING BOWLS!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ferplast Lindo Tray With Feeding Bowls Autumn Cat Products for Sale

i use both for water or water & milk  dunno why i never thought of buying it before!


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

little update on this, we've found out why Poppy has been doing this!!

we were forever picking her up and she had wet paws, and there was always water on the floor, so we assumed she was being naughty and playing in it....

.....WRONG!

a couple of nights ago hubby sat on the sofa with a glass of water in his hand, Poppy jumps up, puts her head in the glass, and sneezed everywhere (which incidently she does when she tries to drink from bowls too) she then put her paw into the water, and was licking the water off it, and dripping water everywhere! strange cat obviously has a dislike of drinking normally!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Our dog Duke has two bowls on a stand all the cats can reach the bowls  the cats have a water fountain, Duke helps himself to the water fountain - well can you blame him. :lol:

Only spills are splashes, there are times when I feel they must cup their paws and flick.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Melly said:


> little update on this, we've found out why Poppy has been doing this!!
> 
> we were forever picking her up and she had wet paws, and there was always water on the floor, so we assumed she was being naughty and playing in it....
> 
> ...


mine all do this to  alot of cats do!


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

ah good good, i thought it was just Poppy being a little strange :lol:


----------

